
Ask HN: Where do you live? - hajrice
I live in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina. I'd like to know where you live? :)
======
lucumo
From: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=528308>

_> It's probably too late for this comment to get noticed by anyone, but can I
suggest people register with <http://www.hackrtrackr.com/> ??_

~~~
ynniv
These gmaps pushpin mashups have horrible usability. Could you maybe invest
some time in producing heat maps?

~~~
lucumo
Unfortunately, it isn't my site. I just thought it would be cool if more
people submitted their locations there.

------
cvg
Mountain View, CA

I was wondering why most responses were Europe. Then I realized it's 2:30 in
the morning. :-/

Goodnight Hacker News! Hack away until I rise again.

~~~
CCs
+1 Silicon Valley

------
sharpn
London, England.

~~~
bendtheblock
Islington. Anyone recommend any good tech/startup meetups in London?

It would have been cool seeing a graph of this poll today as the various
timezones woke up.

~~~
arihelgason
First Tuesday, Minibar, Drinktank and Bootlaw are often good.

~~~
sharpn
Thanks - good suggestions. The hub has some meetups near Islington, but I
don't know if they're any good: <http://www.the-hub.net>

------
thomasswift
Chicago, IL. I think I'm the only person awake right now too.

~~~
zipstudio
Chicago, and I'm awake now at least :-)

------
jwb119
New York City

~~~
wizard_2
Brooklyn, New York

Where abouts in nyc? I hear lots of fuss about California when it comes to
startups, but I've had no lack of business here in the "alley".

------
Dobbs
"SL,UT" also known as Salt Lake, Utah. Intresting factoid: That is a
relatively popular sticker on cars of females.

~~~
matthardcastle
ditto

------
dejv
Brno, second largest city of Czech Republic (around 500k of people). Great
city to live, there are a lot of tech companies around, but mostly just larger
ones: Red Hat (biggest development center outside of US), IBM, IBA, Accenture,
Honeywell and so on.

Unfortunately there is nearly no startup scene here.

~~~
mcxx
Heh, I wasn't aware someone else from Brno is on HN. Nazdar!

------
speek
Boston, MA. USA

~~~
dantheman
Cambridge, MA. USA

------
mkuhn
A poll on the same topic with lots of specific comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=527681>

Myself: Zurich, Switzerland, currently in Singapore

~~~
_giu
Zurich, Switzerland, too! hopefully there are a few others!

~~~
pollux
Nyon, Geneva, Switzerland... Added in <http://www.hackrtrackr.com/>

~~~
slater
And another Zürich-based (well, Dübendorf, but it's near enough, hey?) HN
reader chiming in.

Soon to be Washington DC.

~~~
_giu
nice! I'm from the Zürcher Oberland! my uncle lived in Dübendorf for quite
awhile.

------
apsurd
Los Angeles County, California

~~~
chriskelley
Santa Monica

------
netconnect
Melbourne, Australia.

~~~
joshsharp
And me. We should organise a meetup or something.

~~~
nreece
Stubbies?!

~~~
astrec
Would be un-Australian not to.

------
nickelplate
Toronto, ON, Canada.

~~~
christofd
I'm saying Toronto, because on a global scale you would have to add Waterloo
(being 1h outside of Toronto) to the greater Toronto area.

~~~
karanbhangui
Hey, are you a UW student? If so I'd love to chat: karan.bhangui@gmail.com :)

------
nazgulnarsil
San Francsico, CA

~~~
UpFromTheGut
East bay

------
adamc
Austin, Texas, USA, Earth

~~~
mmc
+1 I'm sure there are plenty of us Austinites here, it's just too hot to
scroll this far down.

~~~
pxlpshr
indeed there are, and the heat is definitely killing me right now.

------
ckinnan
Washington, DC.

~~~
flatline
Down the road from you in Annapolis, MD

~~~
amr
Down the road from both of you in Silver Spring, MD

~~~
TheSOB88
College Park.

~~~
billswift
I used to live around there until I moved out (way, way out) to Cumberland MD
in 2001.

------
abalashov
Atlanta, GA, US.

~~~
noodle
+1 midtown

~~~
loltrader
+1 midtown as well

~~~
PStamatiou
+1 midtown as well

------
davidw
Padova, Italy. Probably saw its heyday as a "hacking" city when Galileo spent
"the best years of his life" here, but it's not bad even now.

~~~
stefano
Near Bassano del Grappa and currently studying at the University of Padova.

~~~
davidw
Cool - nice area: the very first time I came to Italy, I stayed in Romano
d'Ezzelino. You have no contact information, so it's impossible for me to
contact you about a spritz or otherwise saying 'hi'.

~~~
stefano
What a coincidence. I live _exactly_ in Romano. I'll be back to university in
october. If you'd like to go out for a spritz in that period, you may contact
me: stefano.dissegna [at] gmail.

------
keanemachine
Dublin, Ireland. I believe there's a Dublin, California too, but not there
unfortunately.

~~~
ajtaylor
I'm in Dublin as well.

------
rabidsnail
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, US

~~~
umjames
Work in Cheltenham, live near Ambler and Willow Grove.

------
Chirag
Bangalore, India

~~~
braindead_in
same here.

~~~
visitor4rmindia
And here.

------
haasted
Copenhagen, Denmark.

~~~
mixmax
Same here. Are there enough people for a meetup of some kind?

~~~
haasted
Noticed one more "Copenhagen, Denmark" comment, so there is at least one more
than the two of us. ;) I'll leave it unsaid whether that is sufficient for a
meetup, but rarely turn down invitations to have beer, so ...

------
korussian
Village next to the DMZ, South Korea. But only for another month or six.

~~~
khafra
Kanseung? Or are you on the other side?

------
darkxanthos
Seattle WA

~~~
khafra
As a successful social skydiver, do you have any recommendations for hacker-
oriented events in Seattle around Sep. 21-27? I'll be in town visiting my
family and geek brethren, and often experience a paucity of recreational
activities during such visits.

~~~
darkxanthos
Also, if you're a .NET guy Seattle Alt.NET is a pretty good group of guys (and
even some gals!).

We meet once a month.

<http://groups.google.com/group/altnetseattle>

------
Radix
Dallas, Texas (suburb 15 minutes out)

~~~
clay
Is the suburb Richardson or Plano? :)

~~~
Radix
Rockwall, on Lake Ray Hubbard. I have a friend up that way that I haven't seen
in a while. By the way, Buddy Guy is coming this weekend. Yall should go if
you like blues or guitar, or a good live show, or...

------
beeker
Utrecht, the Netherlands.

~~~
vanschelven
I thought I was the only one in the Netherlands reading HN. Has there ever
been an attempt to meet up and hack?

~~~
jeroen
Leiden, the Netherlands. That makes 5 so far.

~~~
jacquesm
six

------
erikstarck
Stockholm, Sweden.

But most of the time I live on the net.

~~~
klon
Now we're two.

~~~
nixy
+1

~~~
bjelkeman-again
me too

------
henningp
Berlin, Germany.

~~~
skullsplitter
Any berliners want to meet up for a HN coffee? im visiting but im really
really wanting to learn a little bit about the hacktivism/startup scene here.

~~~
thetable
Yeah, I'd be down for coffee or beer anytime this week (Kreuzberg/Neukoelln,
preferrably!).

~~~
skullsplitter
Im staying in neukoelln so neukoelln/kreuzberg is great for me. lets watch
this thread for a few more hours to see if anyone else shows up and then pick
a spot for say, tomorrow?

~~~
urlwolf
I'm in Berlin too. How do we set up the meeting time and place? Watching this
thread is far from optimal. How about a doodle?

<http://doodle.com/rb4dsfn6e2ip5xv4>

~~~
skullsplitter
Wherever works for me (im touristing so every place is an opportunity to see
something new). <responding on doodle as well>

------
wlievens
Berlaar, Belgium

Holy crap, this place is full of Belgians.

------
nico
Santiago, Chile

[http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=santiago,+chile&ie=UTF8&ll=-27.683528,-70.664062&spn=121.005824,293.90625&z=2&iwloc=A)

------
smokinn
Montreal, Canada

------
ad
Houston, TX, US

~~~
Femur
+1 and I know from other threads that there are several more Houstonianon on
HN too.

------
catch404
Wellington , New Zealand

------
ErrantX
Lincoln, England

or rather a tiny town just south of it. Does everyone else listing these big
cities actually live _in the city_. Or are you just meaning "really close
too"? Just interested (because just about everyone has listed a major city so
far).

~~~
bmunro
I said I'm in Sydney, Australia.

But for the last eight months I have been living in Woy Woy on the central
coast just north of Sydney. I have lived in Sydney for most of my life.

------
bahadorn
Tehran, Iran

------
paraschopra
Delhi, India

~~~
luckystrike
Good to find people from the same city here. I would be interested to see how
many other HNers live around us in Delhi.

~~~
sidmitra
I'm near CP.

~~~
maheshs
Noida,

------
dchest
Moscow, Russia

------
iterationx
Minneapolis, MN, USA

~~~
martian
Anyone know of good meetups in the Twin Cities?

~~~
teuobk
Not off hand, but maybe that's a reason to have one.

Is there an interest in having a Minneapolis HN meetup? Maybe something like
beers at Brit's? There might be some momentum at the moment: Y Combinator was
mentioned in the Strib's business section today.

------
csbartus
a nice scraper could turn this into theeeeee ... HN Social Network !!! :D

~~~
hajrice
I was just thinking about that! :)

------
dawie
Calgary, Canada

~~~
thesnark
me too

~~~
dawie
I see you are pretty new. Welcome.

~~~
thesnark
This account is... I forgot my password or my account got deleted from 2007.

------
JonAtkinson
Manchester, UK.

~~~
MrMatt
+1, yeah?

~~~
Jim_Neath
+1 Also.

Hi Matt :)

~~~
MrMatt
Hello, Jim.

~~~
alexcq
Hello Jon, Jim and Matt!

------
jayrex
Mol, Belgium

~~~
nudded
holy shit, 5 people so close to me. Where is the "who upvoted this" button? :)

------
rlm
Copenhagen, Denmark

------
Gertm
Kortrijk, Belgium

~~~
defied
Big up for Kortrijk :)

------
jbm
Tokyo, Japan.

~~~
mullr
Kobe, Japan at the moment, Corvallis, OR at other times.

~~~
shiranaihito
How do you like Kobe? Can you compare it to any other Japanese cities?

~~~
delayclose
I'll just butt in to say Kobe is great. Lots of character and interesting
places to hang out in. Has it's own charm, different from Osaka or Nagoya
(which I really like too).

~~~
shiranaihito
Thanks for butting in :)

Can you describe the differences in the cities' vibes?

------
pierrealexandre
Paris, France

~~~
fanf
Paris, France too (Arcueil exactly)

------
Nixus
Cape Town, South Africa

~~~
richardhuman
another capetonian edit: as in I'm also from cape town

------
ced
Kunming, China. One of the nicest places I've been to so far.

------
umen
Israel

------
raju
Columbus, Ohio, USA

~~~
jacktheripper
NE Ohio here

------
AndrewDucker
Edinburgh, Scotland

~~~
doug_m
Glasgow, Scotland

------
Jem
Shropshire, England

~~~
andyking
Next door in lovely rural Cheshire.

------
woid
Prague, Czech Rep.

~~~
david927
me too.

 _Coffee Meetup_

This Wednesday at 11:00am. Starbucks on Wenceslas Square, upstairs by the
windows. Don't RSVP; just bring something visibly orange.

------
cperciva
Vancouver, Canada.

------
sherl0ck
Jakarta, Indonesia

~~~
rv77ax
Bandung, Indonesia.

------
amitu
Mumbai, India

~~~
saurabh
Mee too! Lamington Road

------
uggedal
Oslo, Norway.

~~~
zandor
Trondheim, Norway.

------
marcusbooster
Buffalo, New York

~~~
rufo
Just down the road from you - Rochester, NY here.

~~~
JshWright
And just a bit further down the road... Syracuse, NY here.

------
mbenjaminsmith
Bangkok, Thailand

~~~
dkd
yup. Me 2.

------
jmatt
Tucson, Arizona.

~~~
icey
Phoenix here

~~~
rokhayakebe
Scottsdale here

~~~
tremendo
Tempe here

~~~
icey
I'm actually out in Gilbert. There are quite a few East Valley hackers who
show up here.

Any of you guys make it out to Gangplank or Refresh?

------
edw519
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

~~~
sjs382
South Hills :)

------
euroclydon
Raleigh, NC

~~~
qeorge
In Raleigh as well

~~~
themetalface
Capital City, hot today btw.

~~~
christonog
Raleigh here. +1 for scorching heat.

~~~
greyboy
It's nice to see a presence here. Of fellow HN-ers, of course, not the
humidity and heat!

~~~
qeorge
I'm actually in Florida for the week, where its just as hot. I'll be back next
week though, do any of you all want to grab a beer sometime? Big Boss?

george at illuminatikarate.com, shoot me an email if anyone's interested.

------
metachris
Vienna, Austria

~~~
ahoyhere
Me too. Hi. :)

~~~
akirk
so am i :)

~~~
metachris
hey, cool!

guys -- if you are interested, visit the Android Workshop in Metalab I'm
organizing for next week: <http://metalab.at/wiki/Android_Workshop>

------
Flemlord
Denver, CO

~~~
oconnor0
Colorado Springs, Colorado, USA

------
chops
Milwaukee, Wisconsin

~~~
peregrine
Awesome to see someone else from Milwaukee!

~~~
loire280
I'm in Milwaukee as well. Great city.

------
pjdavis
Huntsville, Alabama

~~~
Mintz
For such a tech-centric city, it's disappointing how little web-presence we
have...

~~~
pjdavis
From what I've seen, if it doesn't say Microsoft on it, the contractors around
here won't touch it.

We do have Digium though ;)

------
robodale
(puts pitchfork down and chases pigs and chickens away from computer)...Sioux
Falls, SD!!

------
xelfer
Sydney, Australia.

~~~
mahmud
Sydney, Australia (Western Suburbs.)

A recent American addition here, still confused about directions and I don't
leave the house without a train map and enough cab-fare to take me to Tasmania
and back, just in case I am lost.

I have been to the City, St. George, Ashfield, Burwood, Newtown, and Lidcombe.
My working from home 15hr/day doesn't help my exploration of the city either
:-(

------
chanux
Colombo, Sri Lanka

------
pavlov
Helsinki, Finland.

~~~
delayclose
Live in Tampere, work in Helsinki.

------
mrphoebs
Hyderabad, India

------
geuis
SF

------
SePP
Leuven, Belgium

------
boundlessdreamz
Chennai, India

~~~
yarapavan
Same here

------
gtzi
Athens, Greece

~~~
Vintos
from the dirty Ptolemaida Greece

------
mgrouchy
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

~~~
irishb
Toronto, Ontario here. I'll be visiting some friends in Ottawa at the end of
this month. It'll be my first time there, any suggestions for good places to
eat?

~~~
mgrouchy
Depends on what you like!

Pizza = Colonnade Pizza <http://www.colonnadepizza.com/new/>

Burgers = The works(this place is incredible) <http://www.worksburger.com/>

Asian = Mekong (neat atmosphere, good food) <http://www.mekong.ca/>

Mexican: You will have to look it up but Ahora on Dalhousie is a little hole
in the wall, but I think its amazing.

I love food if you couldn't tell. Another thing I would suggest is just get
your friends to take you to the byward market and just walk around down there
until you find(smell) something you like. Lots of trendy spots down there,
lots of gems.

Last suggestion is if you go to the market and you're interested in having
some casual drinks Mambo (<http://www.mambonuevolatino.com/>) has an
incredible rooftop deck, the food is pretty great and they have happy hour
with cheaper drinks and half price Tapas.

~~~
irishb
Awesome recommendations! I spoke with the people we're staying with, they also
recommend Ahora.

Mambo also peaked my interest, we might make it there too.

Thanks!

~~~
mgrouchy
No Prob. I like Mambo a fair bit, we have went there the last 2 years for my
girlfriends birthday. Their Mojitos are awesome and they server
desperado(tequilla beer) which I like quite a bit.

------
csbartus
Miercurea Ciuc, Romania

~~~
adidum
Buzau, Romania

~~~
csbartus
hai pe cs [at] clair.ro !

------
mncaudill
Durham, North Carolina

~~~
cinja
Greensboro, NC

~~~
maggie
Chapel Hill, NC.

Miss living in Durham, though.

------
cheeming
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

~~~
reg4c
Bah, only a few people from KL

------
a-priori
Lausanne, Switzerland

------
chipmunkninja
Really, I'm the only only representing from Beijing?

~~~
garply
Nope, I'm here too.

------
techky
Lexington, Kentucky

~~~
sammcd
You a UK student?

------
indraneel24
East Brunswick, NJ.

~~~
blang
New Brunswick, NJ

------
timdumol
Manila, Philippines

~~~
arvin
me too

~~~
pageman
me three :)

------
tricky
St. Louis, MO. USA

~~~
Femur
"Where'd ya go to High School?" to quote the St. Louis cliche.

(Parkway Central for me)

~~~
tricky
That's awesome... (Bayless High School for me)

------
radu_floricica
Bucharest, Romania

------
rickharrison
State College, PA

~~~
ujjwalg
what startup do you work for?

------
zppx
São Paulo, Brazil

~~~
slig
I thought there would be more of us.

------
simplegeek
Lahore, Pakistan.

------
utku_karatas2
Istanbul, Turkey.

~~~
fsniper
Istanbul Türkiye :)

------
betinho
Budapest, Hungary

~~~
eLod
+1

------
rarrrrrr
Springfield, Missouri / Kansas City / Chicago

------
Dark_Echo
Beirut , Lebanon

~~~
mahmud
bjad bjad? ana biSydney Australia, 3adna milyoon libnani hoon.

------
habs
Suffolk, England

------
sdave
bangalore, India

------
csomar
Tunisia, Sfax (I'm sure I'm the only one!)

------
APLonDrugs
Was Chicago just moved to hide in the Appalachian mountains of Pennsylvania,
two + hrs north of Philadelphia.

------
reg4c
Ooooj, brate i ja sam iz Sarajeva Sta se radi?

Also: I am from Sarajevo as well but am currently in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

~~~
hajrice
Hej buraz!! Ma evo sve je dobro :D imas blog/website/facebook?

------
kajecounterhack
Holmdel, NJ, currently in Berkeley, CA

------
kranner
Patiala, India

------
matt1
New Jersey :(

------
sclsoft
Madrid, Spain

~~~
pmarin
Granada, Spain

------
timcederman
Wait until west coast US wakes up.

I'm in Boston, Massachusetts (just relocated from Mountain View, California).

------
jgilbert
birmingham, alabama

------
jacquesm
Netherlands

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Small horse farm in Minnesota, about 40 miles southwest of Minneapolis/St
Paul.

------
odvious
Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada

------
wilane
Dakar, Sénégal (West Africa)

------
spoiledtechie
Melbourne, FL!!! Contact me if your from the same, would love to meet up!

------
ptn
Lima, Peru

------
Jono
Hong Kong

------
morbidkk
Pune,India

------
vivekamn
Splitting my time between Chennai, India(80%) and San Jose, California

------
ajmm
Fukuoka, Japan. Planning to go to Costa Rica in a couple of months.

------
rodrigo
Ciudad de México, México

------
hazexp
Auckland, New Zealand.

------
warp
Rotterdam, Netherlands

------
b-man
Florianópolis, Brazil

------
yrashk
Vancouver, BC, Canada

------
osipov
Gainesville, Florida

~~~
chime
St. Petersburg, Florida here.

~~~
Aevin1387
Tampa myself, finishing my degree at USF.

~~~
benjames
Me too. How can I get in touch with you?

------
greyman
Bratislava, Slovakia

------
amih
Hod Hasharon, Israel

------
bbraasch
Oakland, California

------
pixcavator
Huntington, WV, USA

~~~
Leon
Morgantown, WV

------
altxwally
Guadalajara, Mexico

------
dejb
Brisbane, Australia

------
dant
Birmingham, England

~~~
rossriley
+1

------
mariana
Caracas, Venezuela. Is there nobody else from here?

------
tlowrimore
Memphis, Tennessee

------
blazzerbg
Sofia, Bulgaria :)

~~~
dimitar
Me too.

~~~
blazzerbg
:) nice

------
es
Mykolayiv, Ukraine

~~~
magv
Whoa. Dnepropetrovsk.

~~~
yan
Whoa. My gf is from Dnepropetrovsk! I'm from Kharkov originally. Both in US
now. (grew up in NY mostly) :)

~~~
impeachgod
I'm in Kyiv, Ukraine. There's a small startup scene here too; but most folks
here work in large outsourcing firms.

------
silkodyssey
Kingstown, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines.:)

------
seanlinmt
Kuching, Malaysia

------
vinutheraj
Kharagpur, India ( currently studying here )

------
nraynaud
I move between Mainz and Heidelberg, Germany

~~~
silvajoao
Heidelberg here too!

------
qhoxie
Portland, Oregon

------
whalesalad
Honolulu, Hawaii

------
sateesh
Bangalore, India

------
vijayendra_v_r
Bangalore, India

------
cycojesus
Hà Noi, Viet Nam

------
jfrm
Lisbon, Portugal

------
mping
Lisbon, Portugal

~~~
ajtaylor
Just there for YAPC::EU last week. Lovely city, I just wish I had had more
time to explore it. :-(

------
petermcc
Wigan, UK. It's the new Silicon Valley ;)

~~~
Jim_Neath
Pie Valley :P

~~~
petermcc
Now, don't scoff :)

------
muriithi
Nairobi, Kenya.

~~~
mahmud
Much love from a Somali brother here.

~~~
muriithi
Thank you!

------
dhyasama
Portland, Maine

------
fname
Omaha, Nebraska

------
BerislavLopac
Pozdrav, susjede!

Zagreb, Croatia

~~~
hajrice
Hej! Pozdrav i tebi!!! :) Bas je fino vidjeti ljude sa nasih prostora :D

~~~
cinkler
I am from Vinkovci, Crotia, living in Montreal, Canada

~~~
hajrice
Pozdrav!! :D

------
jiipee
Espoo, Finland.

~~~
enra
Same

------
sgift
Munich, Germany

~~~
knarf
Konstanz, Germany

------
cop1152
Blacksburg, Virginia USA Virginia Tech

------
alum
Sacramento, CA

~~~
mudge
Hey, I'm from Sacramento too.

------
sabon
Warsaw, Poland

~~~
tekbar
same here

------
pingou
Paris, France.

------
Mgreen
Kerala, India.

------
caryme
Home is Orlando, school is Chicago.

------
drongo
Kiev, Ukraine

------
glimmung
Knaresborough, North Yorkshire,UK

------
krisneuharth
Irvine, CA.

~~~
misterbwong
Wow another Irvinite here. I'm surprised at the lack of SoCal people on HN.

------
wingo
Barcelona

~~~
kristiandupont
My company is based in Copenhagen, Denmark, where my partner lives. But I live
most of the time in Barcelona. You should come to this:
<http://www.sunsandandstartups.com>

~~~
wingo
Thanks for the invite, I'll see about passing by. I'm more of a hacker than a
business person, FWIW.

------
moscoso
Rio.

------
Gilson_Silveira
Porto Alegre, RS, Brazil.

------
ivanstojic
Zagreb, Croatia/Hrvatska

------
spazmaster
Arnhem, the Netherlands.

------
lleger
Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

------
grosales
Manassas, Virginia USA.

~~~
astine
Manassas as well.

------
hikari17
Wilmette, Illinois, USA

------
johndoe77
Detroit, Michigan (USA)

------
cellis
Grand Rapids, Michigan

------
rmason
East Lansing, Michigan

------
chiefgeek
Chicago, Illinois, USA

------
czcar
tauranga, New Zealand

------
saturdayplace
Salt Lake City, Utah

------
UsNThem
Bangalore N Boston -

------
araneae
Ann Arbor, Michigan

------
arethuza
Edinburgh, Scotland

------
ikor
Novosibirsk, Russia

------
babyboy808
Bogland, Ireland :)

~~~
keanemachine
County Meath then, is it? (joking)

~~~
babyboy808
Laois :)

------
geoffw8
Londaaaan, England.

------
barryrandall
Iowa City, IA, USA

------
hellweaver666
Worcester, England

------
harry
Lawrence, KS, USA.

------
labria
Nahariyya, Israel.

------
daniel-cussen
Santiago de Chile.

------
notmyname
San Antonio, Texas

------
zurcociremer
Rizal, Philippines

------
ewald
Blumenau, Brazil.

------
anovaskulk
Sevnica, Slovenia

------
drhodes
New Hampshire, US

------
hdx
San Francisco, CA

------
tdedecko
Davis, California

------
zwieback
Corvallis, Oregon

------
Jasber
Quad Cities, Iowa

------
DanielBMarkham
Bedford, Virginia

------
anatoly
Tel-Aviv, Israel.

------
rhodin
Linköping, Sweden

------
stricken
Perth, Australia.

------
macvijay1985
Waterloo, Canada

------
ertug
Istanbul, Turkey

------
dkersten
Dublin, Ireland.

------
gvwoods
Johnson City, TN

------
mcav
Des Moines, Iowa

------
kailashbadu
Kathmandu, Nepal

------
epi0Bauqu
Valley Forge, PA

~~~
umjames
I used to work in Chesterbrook.

------
namastasyai
Ithaca, New York

~~~
Estragon
Hey, same here! Are you at Cornell?

------
Luc
Antwerp, Belgium

------
wglb
North of CH,IL.

------
btw0
Shanghai, China

------
p47
Poznan, Poland.

------
arijo
Porto, Portugal

------
tealeg
Munich, Germany

~~~
tealeg
More specifically, Pasing.

------
ciudilo
London, England

------
asmosoinio
Turku, Finland

------
jayjaypg22
Nantes, France

------
ctice
Menlo Park, CA

------
noblethrasher
Stillwater, OK

------
kungfooey
Nashville, TN

------
rcrowell
New York City

------
reedlaw
Central China

------
callmeed
Bend, Oregon

------
whoisterencelee
Macau, China

------
ambulatorybird
Berkeley, CA

------
cesare
Rome, Italy.

------
baha_man
Norwich, UK.

------
entelarust
Seattle, WA

------
Parag
Pune, India

------
vineet7kumar
Pune, India

------
ahlatimer
El Paso, TX

------
CrazedGeek
Edmond, OK.

~~~
calcnerd256
Norman, but I'm from Edmond.

------
djg
Cardiff, UK

------
AhmadH
Kuwait

------
auston
Miami, FL

------
basugasubaku
Frisco

------
flapjack
Salem, MA

------
pibefision
Argentina

------
patio11
near Nagoya, Japan

------
_glass
hambourg, germany

------
TriinT
San Diego, California

~~~
dmpayton
I work in Solana Beach, and am looking for an apartment in SD to cut down my
hour commute from Fallbrook. Any recomendations on decent areas of the city?

~~~
ihartley
I'm in Clairemont right off the 5. It's about 15-20 to Solana Beach from here
if you don't go at peak hours. Pretty much everything north of here until
Oceanside is fairly expensive, unless you want to go way east. Just try to
find somewhere near the freeway as that will save you the most time.

------
ShellDragon
Dubai, United Arab Emirates

~~~
shorbaji
ditto

------
mkramlich
Northglenn (near Denver), Colorado, USA, Earth (or so they tell me)

------
BearOfNH
Nashua New Hampshire, USA. (To the West thereof).

~~~
sp332
Concord, NH

------
ahoyhere
Vienna, Austria

------
authentic
Cambridge, UK.

------
borism
Estonia

~~~
heiti
And me in Tallinn, to be specific.

------
miracle
The Moon, USA space territory.

~~~
zentux
Tehran, Iran

